
Burj Dubai is the height of architecture, just don't look down - fiaz
http://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddesign/2010/jan/04/burj-dubai-height-architecture
======
JoeAltmaier
Limit to brick buildings is 20 stories - after that, the bottom floor has such
thick walls it's all brick, no living space. Limit to steel-skeleton buildings
is elevators. After around 100 stories, the bottom floor is all elevators. How
did the Dubai building get around this?

~~~
Mz
Here's a photo of the building, which might give a hint to the answer.
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddesign/interactive/2010/jan/...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddesign/interactive/2010/jan/04/burj-
dubai-design)

(The original article has a picture of the view from the top but not a pic of
the building itself.)

